# Jointech Sawtrain - Use it or dump it?



## santa007007 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi -

About 6 years ago, I bought the full sawtrain set from Jointech. A couple of major disasters then hit the family, and the stuff's still sitting in boxes in the basement.

I've got some time in the next few weeks to start cleaning up my shop. I badly need a new fence for my table saw. My question:

Given that Jointech is now a dead company: if it were you, would you install the sawtrain/fence knowing that there's no support, or would you just call it a loss and get another fence.

Thanks.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Dang!!! I'd never chuck the thing without trying it. If you don't use it, you'll end up buying another. Wait until you check it out.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

At the very least, give it a try.


----------



## RTex (Nov 1, 2010)

I am in the same boat with you. I have the JointTech Cabinet Makers edition of the router table fence and clincher. I am now in the process of setting it up for the first time. I bought it back in '98 or '99 and for the same reasons have just now opened the box. From everything I can determine, these folks went out of business because of bad business choices/practices and not a poor product. I have had more than a few replies to my queries about the quality of the fence telling me that it is superior to Incra….and that is saying a lot to me. I fully intend to set mine up and use it as long as it is serviceable. If you want to just scrap yours, I will pay the shipping and send you my address 

Dan


----------



## santa007007 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks all. I'll give it a go!


----------



## ILikeFlyin (Jul 24, 2012)

I bought a Jointech set up about 7-8 years ago. I stopped woodworking about 3-4 years ago with the intention of getting back into it when I had more time. I just bought a new table saw and am kinda bummed that Jointech is gone. It was a good tool.

If you decide to "unload" yours, I might be willing to buy it for spare parts. Just in case…


----------



## santa007007 (Jul 11, 2012)

Well, the basement is about 1/2 cleaned out. Hopefully I can try setting it up in a month or so.


----------



## WudOwl (Sep 29, 2014)

Am looking for 8 ft JOintech Saw Train Rails. And the larger table for the Right end.


----------



## Howardh (Jul 22, 2012)

I had met the owner Ernie Saldana and his sister who also worked there many times over the years. Every time I came to San Antonio on business, I'd stop by. I had a lot of their products: the sawtrain, the router table set up (still use that), the miter sled, the digital router lift and other odds and ends. There was never a problem with the product. The original owner was an Incra engineer I believe but when he died about 6 or 7 years ago, Ernie bought the company and simply didn't have the business skills to keep it going, especially during the recession in 2008. He tried to sell it to someone with the hope of keeping it going but the deal fell through. I had left my router lift there for repair and it took me 9 months to get it back. I had to personally show up at his warehouse to get it. By then, he was working by himself and the end was very close. Now I'm close to selling the router table set up to get a shaper and that will be end of my Jointech experience.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I have the Rigid TS3650. Mine's about 2 years old now and I'm pretty happy with it, though in my dream shop, it will be replaced with a SawStop cabinet saw. The only knock I've got on the TS3650 is the arbor they shipped with mine has a groove cut into the threads just past the 1/8" point, which is precisely where your first chipper sits if you use a dado head. That means that th first chipper cut will be "high" (deeper) than the rest of the cut. One of my applications is to use the Freud Box-Joint two-blade system, so to handle this problem I bought two CMT stabilizers to space my blades out 1/4", just past this groove, but of course that means I can't use a 3/4" stack anymore since the arbor isn't long enough to accommodate the spacers plus 3/4" of dado-but it works fine for my box-joint blades. I've heard that Rigid has sent new arbors to some people who complained. I usually use a router to cut dados for shelving, so I mostly just live with (or use a shoulder plane on) the non-uniform bottom if I cut them on the TS. All that said, I've got no other complaints about this saw. Woodline and a few other places sell ZC inserts for this saw made from HDPE if you don't want to make them yourself.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I too would try it out before getting rid of it. It looks like a neat design and well built too.


----------



## Nuttmeg (Jul 28, 2018)

We have a jet table saw (Jtas 10XL special edition) which has jointech fences / clincher fence machine, saw train, smart fence plus…and many extras - mobile base, extension, rails, Xacta fence etc… We are looking to selling everything and I was wondering if anyone could help me out with pricing? I see jointech is out of business so I can't find prices. I have everything listed for $2500 - had an offer for $2000 for Saw only but he wanted what was on the saw which was the mobile base extensions some fence … we turned it down - want someone to have everything for $2500. Now have offer for $2k for everything. I'd like to tell him what these things are worth … My research shows I'm including over $1000 worth of stuff with the saw which only would cost $2700 new. It's in excellent shape. Any info helps - thanks I have pics of everything, just not on this computer right now.


----------



## Blakee (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm new to the site and saw these posts on JointTech. I sure could use some advice on setting up the fence with my old table saw. I had it set up about ten years ago and moved. Just getting back to setting up shop. Any help is appreciated. I can't seem to get the side rails to align properly with the surface of the table saw body.


----------



## Ritzstudio (Jan 28, 2019)

I love my sawtrain. Been using it for years. It's more precise than anything I've ever used.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I am in the same boat with you. I have the JointTech Cabinet Makers edition of the router table fence and clincher. I am now in the process of setting it up for the first time. I bought it back in 98 or 99 and for the same reasons have just now opened the box. From everything I can determine, these folks went out of business because of bad business choices/practices and not a poor product. I have had more than a few replies to my queries about the quality of the fence telling me that it is superior to Incra….and that is saying a lot to me. I fully intend to set mine up and use it as long as it is serviceable. If you want to just scrap yours, I will pay the shipping and send you my address
> 
> Dan
> 
> - RTex


ive got this same fence and clincher very well made,i didnt know they went out of business,hopefully i wont need parts down the road.


----------



## WudOwl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's my understanding that the Owner (who created/designed the screwed based fence, etc) passed away and his kids declined to keep the business running.

Because the "Clincher" is screwed based, vs the Incra which is tooth based, it will always be more accurate. Jointech used to say it was accurate to 1 thousandth of an inch. To me it's infinitely accurate due to its use of the screw - you can turn the screw a very little bit. Plus it is repeatable, ie, you can come back later after you ruined 1 table leg and make another to the exact same dimensions.

I spent a couple of years looking for a set of 8 ft rails to replace my smaller rails, and I intend to keep my Jointech Sawtrain w/ Router fence, ie the Cabinet Makers edition, for as long as I keep the saw.
If you decide you want to sell it please contact me.

Greg - the WoodOwl


----------



## FloridaBen (Apr 1, 2019)

I also have the Cabinet makers system from Jointech and love the machine. Purchased in the late 90s and still going strong with great accuracy and very repeatable. The templates with the system cannot be replaced with originals, however you can purchase the set from Incra along with their book and they can be used if needed. Also the scales from Incra work in the Jointech trays.


----------



## webguynj (Jun 22, 2015)

I have used mine for 15 years and I love it. I also have the Miter Slide both have made my life much easier. I'm looking to get more active with the router side of things but availability of the inserts has been an issue. Right now I'm in the middle of trying to create reproducible inserts for the sawtrain fence here's what they would look like

https://www.tinkercad.com/embed/igDc8OtSPwD


----------



## WudOwl (Sep 29, 2014)

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMmtIC5KKKFwTWbglOONQbLu70C5rMILpdySg4q

Great Tinkercad drawing. I see some minor differences comparing to the ones I have - on the knobs that stick out on each end , and the tab in-between. I'm not sure if they matter. 
Once you get them perfected, maybe some of the folks above would be interested in getting some?


----------



## webguynj (Jun 22, 2015)

> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipMmtIC5KKKFwTWbglOONQbLu70C5rMILpdySg4q
> 
> Great Tinkercad drawing. I see some minor differences comparing to the ones I have - on the knobs that stick out on each end , and the tab in-between. I m not sure if they matter.
> Once you get them perfected, maybe some of the folks above would be interested in getting some?


Thanks, This is a rough draft mockup only - I'll be trying a few ideas to see which will work best. I'm waiting on my new printer which will be here in August


----------



## Blakee (Sep 5, 2018)

I believe I have the fence you are looking for. I used It for a couple of years before moving. I'll take some photos and post. I am willing to give it and all the components that I have to someone who will use it, not resell it. Either pick up or pay for shipping from Montgomery AL.


----------

